# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  AT&T Don't Text While Driving

## JackieDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DebhWD6ljZs

I just wanted to share this. I do believe it's worth watching the video.

----------


## axiomata

Will convince people of the perils of texting and driving 100% more than a new law.  Worth a watch for sure, and send it to the texters you care about.

----------


## TCE

> Will convince people of the perils of texting and driving 100% more than a new law.  Worth a watch for sure, and send it to the texters you care about.


The new law that is actually more dangerous than not having one, since now we just text under the steering wheel and I think I'm a B.A. 'cause I'm breaking a law.

----------


## Matt Collins

I envision that the providers will eventually "voluntarily" or legally be required to disable texting for phones traveling at a specific rate of speed or higher, since they all have GPS units on them now.

----------


## TCE

> I envision that the providers will eventually "voluntarily" or legally be required to disable texting for phones traveling at a specific rate of speed or higher, since they all have GPS units on them now.


Not all. The cheap phones don't, all of the smart phones do and the ones with internet access can probably be tracked easily. You know the minute any company does this, there will absolutely be backlash and five minutes later a hack will be developed to counter whatever mechanism a phone company uses to disable the phones.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Not all. The cheap phones don't, all of the smart phones do and the ones with internet access can probably be tracked easily. You know the minute any company does this, there will absolutely be backlash and five minutes later a hack will be developed to counter whatever mechanism a phone company uses to disable the phones.



This.

I would jailbreak my iPhone in a heartbeat if they did this, and then the AppStore would lose considerable revenue from myself and others like me.  Consider, not everyone travelling at 60MPH is driving.  There are passengers, people riding buses, and people riding trains.  The vast majority of people affected by a speed block would not be drivers, but passengers.    A jailbreak would override the speedblock in minutes, so the only reason to install one in the first place would be a kind of corporate self immolation.

----------

